# Daisy update..



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

So i have had Daisy now for over a month..But...
she hides under the bed still...
the only times she comes out is when she needs to eat or use the box obviously..
I mean she is really doing well besides this..
She has finally figured out the toys.. and loves to chase em and everything~
We even caught her sleeping on the bed the other day!!!!  

The other issue is, my cats.. Now that she is coming out (with my bedroom door open) my cats go over and swipe her. 
One of them literally will run after her! But when i shut them out, she wont come out with just me in there? Its weird...
You can tell too she is dying to run out and play with them too..
She's actually very playful. 
I am getting soo annoyed with them over this, but of course not being mean or ignoring them... 

And.. ( this is soo cute).. when i open the cat food cans in my kitchen, she hears it and will come out from the bed and sit by the door..
Of course when i get too close she runs and hides.. but its still cute.
I cant touch her still either.. I have been scratched now a few times. Last night i half petted/ have poked her head .. she just wasnt going for it.

I just dont no where to go from here. Do i start putting her food out of my bedroom, so she will have to come out?
And when the heak are my kitties going to stop being soo nasty to her?

I am soo glad i kept her. She really is soo sweet and baby like..
So i hope someone can give me some advice!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Melissa, I'm sorry if we didn' t tell you this. To really tame her, it will be necessary for you to sit in the bedroom quietly, with perhaps some soft music playing. Mozart is very calming, according to some psychiatrists. Make sure she's hungry and put her food out. Do not attempt to pet her at all. Every day, move the food dish closer to you....just a bit. After some time use a toy that is interactive. Do this every day for as long as it takes. 

Eventually, the food will be very close, and she will have to come right up to you to eat. Don't pet her. Keep this up until SHE makes the first move. I eventually put the food on my lap for a barn kitty I had. She had hidden for years from a bully cat we had. This might take weeks or longer. In the meantime, exchange her bedding with your other cats' bedding, and put a drop of vanilla on the back of the neck of all the cats. Scent is important. Wait for her to feel comfortable with you before you re-introduce her to your other cats gradually. Remember, the key words are patience and time. Let her make all of the initial moves. Make sure she is rubbing up against your hand, or other indication that she is ready to be petted. I wish you the very best with her! 

PS MY barn cat finally stopped hiding and fought the bully. From then on, it was a stalemate. That was the last fight. She liked attention too much to stay hidden! (She had been eating at night when the bully was asleep- to avoid a fight.) She had hidden for FOUR years, so this was quite brave of her.


----------



## angel_kitty (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, it's so nice that you have adopted this cat and are caring for her! 
I want to wish you luck and I think with patience she will learn to trust you and be friends with you. I think it is important not to force her to be cuddled or patted, let her be affectionate on her own terms. 

My Dad, tamed a ferral cat, by leaving food outside and once the cat got in the habit of getting food sometimes it would be waiting to be fed, and my Dad would sit in the yard while it ate, gradually he would move the food closer and closer to the house, and one day, the cat would eat right next to him and it rubbed against him & eventually even came to sleep in his bed and be his very loved pet. 

I think Daisy, will probably never be REALLY affectionate, like she may never let you pick her up, but hopefully she will let you pat her eventually.  It will take time, maybe months maybe a year even. 

Your other cats, will also accept her eventually but I would try to stop them from being able to chase and fight her, because that will scare her and make her feel afraid. 

When I introduced a kitten to my cat, I would always supervise their interractions, to make sure no fighting happened. I think that's really important to not let them fight each other. 

Try looking on the internet for tips on how to introduce a new cat to your family.


----------



## Melissaandcats (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone...

The thing is Jeanie, ( i don't think i worded this right before).. She isn't afraid to come out from under the bed... except for when my bf walks through the room. (she is in our bedroom, as we dont have a spare room to keep her in)...When I play with her, she will totally lay in front of me, jump out from under the bed to in front of me, you name it.. ( of course 50% of the time she spooks herself, and will turn, go back under bed, turn around look at me and come running back out!!!).. LOL.. she is really funny and playful its weird...

So i know she really wants to come out, because now when i go in and peek under the bed she is thinking "Yeah, it's play time"!! She loves loves to play... 
My cats were doing fine with her ( with the exception of my female who just has a hissing habit, but will not chase or swing at her)...
But as soon as Daisy started coming out to play, when they were/ are out playing, they have gotten nasty, my two boys anyway...
Last night i kept them separated, and i am going back to this. I am afraid though as soon as the door opens for good, its going to go back to the same thing.
Daisy is dying to get out of the bedroom too.. When the door is open, she is sooo curious looking around, and i know she would wonder out, but my cats hoover around her and that sends her back under the bed!!!! How is she ever going to get out with them being such jerks to her!! lol!!
So if you haven't noticed, i am a little stumped on what to do!! 

Thanks Melissa!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Melissa, could you put your other cats somewhere so Daisy can explore the house without being bothered? That way, she can get used to the surroundings and smells. You said you don't have a spare room, but do you have cat carriers you could put them in? 

I don't know how big your home is, but maybe try introducing her to one room at a time. If you do this, make sure that there's no place where she can hide where you can't get her.

Good luck! It sounds like you're earning her trust.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Lisa has a great idea. Put your cats in another room if necessary. Close your bedroom door after she comes out. You might have to move the food farther and farther from the bedroom daily, so that she comes into the rest of the house. Don't feed her in the bedroom any more. It sounds as if she thinks that's her den! 

Make sure she's hungry, put the cats in another room with the door closed or in carriers, then open the bedroom door,and just as gradually as you got her to play with you, introduce her to the house and then to the cats. Perhaps one cat at a time in a carrier would be best. Then, when they "communicate" well, let your cat out while you supervise. Some toys and treats are always helpful.  Some hissing and pawing (without claws out) is normal. But try to make it a special, happy treat and play time.

Increase the time daily, and when she has met each cat and they have got past the hissing stage, introduce another. Eventually, close the bedroom door unless it's time to go to bed. I wish you the best. Keep in touch, please!  

PS Ideally, before they are loose in the same room, it would be great to have only a screen door between them as the last step, but how many people have a sunporch? So, a cage is the next best, then a carrier


----------

